# 100 Easy to Make Halloween Decorations



## zefiro

Hi 
We have published recently. A collection of interesting halloween decoration 


In this article you will find 100 Easy to Make Halloween Decor

check: http://rilane.com/diy/halloween-decorations-100-easy-to-make-halloween-decor/


----------



## themyst

Wow, great ideas. I'm curious ... has anyone tried making #29, the scary ghost tree? I'd love to see some pictures of it so I know if it's something I could attempt.


----------



## spookydave

some cool ideas, thank you!


----------



## annamarykahn

themyst said:


> Wow, great ideas. I'm curious ... has anyone tried making #29, the scary ghost tree? I'd love to see some pictures of it so I know if it's something I could attempt.


they do have more info ... click link below ...
http://www.howloweenqueen.com/wailingtree.htm

amk


----------



## themyst

annamarykahn said:


> they do have more info ... click link below ...
> http://www.howloweenqueen.com/wailingtree.htm
> 
> amk


That thing is so cool ... but what I was wondering is if anyone like myself had tried making it. I'm really not that crafty but am trying to spread my wings a little, so I was wondering if the average non-crafty person attempted something like this, is it almost foolproof - or could it easily wind up looking like a fat opera singer stuffed into a life sized sausage.


----------



## RedSonja

love the post and all the great ideas. thanks!!


----------

